# Dsl only works on this line?



## AKlass (Jan 14, 2010)

I have Verizon DSL and for some reason the connection to verizon can only be made using the phone line in my office and not anywhere else in my house. Does anyone have the same problem or can explain why?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 14, 2010)

Is the line in your office a different number then the rest of the house?


----------



## Steevo (Jan 14, 2010)

Load coils.


----------



## AKlass (Jan 14, 2010)

Its a dryloop aka phoneless dsl so there is no phone number.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 14, 2010)

Doesn't matter. The copper pair still has load coils on it.


----------



## AKlass (Jan 14, 2010)

I thought the verizon guy that came to my house removed those saying that it would interfere with my connection


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 14, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Is the line in your office a different number then the rest of the house?



I believe he is trying to find out if they(verizon) ran the dsl straight to you office as a dedicated line?

Correct me if I am wrong Newtekie1.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2010)

its also possible they set up line filters on the DSL line on the other sockets.

I've seen houses where only one port is left unfiltered for the DSL connection, so that people wouldnt have to bother with line filters on every other socket (which many people forget/dont know about, saving the ISP the trouble of talking users through it all)


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 14, 2010)

Yep, that is true Mussels.
It also depends on how his house wired and what he asked the tech to do, too.



Steevo said:


> Doesn't matter. The copper pair still has load coils on it.



It is DSL and the line would be, what we call conditioned, no loads, trim out bridge taps, cut it off going ahead, check for pair faults, and line quality.  Then test. If done right.

Digital signals don't work with loads.  His is working just not in every room.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2010)

my guess is either filters as i said above, or he has two different lines (aka two different numbers).


----------



## AKlass (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm guuessing filters b/c when I had a dedicated line all the jacks in the house worked.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 14, 2010)

So, you have phoneless dsl... Do you have a land line, too?


----------



## AKlass (Jan 14, 2010)

Nope no land line


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 14, 2010)

Yep, Mussels is probably right... or the tech cut off everything at the NID and ran it straight to the office or picked another pair and wired it at the NID and the jack to go to the office.  That way he/she didn't have to worry about funky house wiring.  Did they, by chance, tone it out to the jack?


----------



## AKlass (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it isn't the tech's fault since before he came I tried to install my dsl on my other jacks and found that this one is the only one that worked. I kinda ignored it until now since i want to move my comp to another room and don't like using wifi


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2010)

AKlass said:


> I'm pretty sure it isn't the tech's fault since before he came I tried to install my dsl on my other jacks and found that this one is the only one that worked. I kinda ignored it until now since i want to move my comp to another room and don't like using wifi



is the port labelled or located in a unique way? special wall plate that looks different to the others, for example.

I'm convinced they hooked up that one port, and then ran the rest of the wiring from it, after a line filter. If they did, you're screwed for moving it elsewhere without removing the filter (and then adding individual filters to every port)


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> is the port labelled or located in a unique way? special wall plate that looks different to the others, for example.
> 
> I'm convinced they hooked up that one port, and then ran the rest of the wiring from it, after a line filter. If they did, you're screwed for moving it elsewhere without removing the filter (and then adding individual filters to every port)



Or, since he doesn't have a land line, they just connected it to the one port and left the other ports completely disconnected.  I've seen them do that also.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Or, since he doesn't have a land line, they just connected it to the one port and left the other ports completely disconnected.  I've seen them do that also.



i dont think thats normally possible, as it would take a lot of effort to disconnect them/cut the wires at an earlier stage. 

House gets built, wires go in - phone signal goes in.

DSL gets hooked up at the exchange, and no changes are needed at the house - modem goes on one line, filters on the other. It makes no sense (waste of time + money) to disconnect other lines in the house, especially on a naked (its what they call it here) DSL service. Therse no phones to worry about interference, so theres no need to install line filters (or to disconnect other sockets)


----------



## AKlass (Jan 14, 2010)

The only thing special about the port in the office is that it has 2 jacks where as all the others have one.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i dont think thats normally possible, as it would take a lot of effort to disconnect them/cut the wires at an earlier stage.
> 
> House gets built, wires go in - phone signal goes in.
> 
> DSL gets hooked up at the exchange, and no changes are needed at the house - modem goes on one line, filters on the other. It makes no sense (waste of time + money) to disconnect other lines in the house, especially on a naked (its what they call it here) DSL service. Therse no phones to worry about interference, so theres no need to install line filters (or to disconnect other sockets)



Depends on how the house was built, mine has a phone block installed in the basement, so it is very easy to disconnect any jack in any room from it I want.  Usually, in cases with no phone service, if the tech is lazy he will just run the DSL directly into the jack in the room the DSL modem will be.  This actually saves time and money, as they don't have to provide a filter for the other jacks in the house.

I've also seen houses with all the wires coming from the jacks going down into the basement and the single line coming from outside coming in, and they are all just litterally twisted together with wirenuts.  This is usually the times when I find the techs that installed the DSL were too lazy to figure out which wires go where in the house, they just fine the single pair that goes to the room they are working on and connect that to the line coming into the house.

And he has already mentioned a tech came to his house to install the service, so it wasn't as simple as hooking it up at the exchange and plugging the modem in.  Ideally that is how it should work, but it often doesn't.

Now in my case with my DSL, there is a single filter connecting on the punch down block, that filters all the jacks except the one my modem is connected to.  This is probably the most proper way to do it, and very common also.  So that might be what is happening here also.  

These are all possibilities as to why the DSL might only work when connected to that one specific jack.  So bottom line is that, unless you know what you are doing with the wiring, have verizon send out a tech.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2010)

AKlass said:


> The only thing special about the port in the office is that it has 2 jacks where as all the others have one.



that might be the key. that one port may well be the only real 'input' from the outside world, with all the others coming off it, through a filter.

If you take it off the wall you may well see this filter, and be able to rewire around it - but if you lack the tools or knowledge, i'd recommend against it.


----------



## AKlass (Jan 14, 2010)

Actually I never had a tech install it. He just came by to inspect my house b/c the dsl stop working for a week or so. And I'm guessing my dad can do something about it since he is an electrician and works with this kind of stuff


----------



## Bo_Fox (Jan 16, 2010)

95Viper said:


> It is DSL and the line would be, what we call conditioned, no loads, trim out bridge taps, cut it off going ahead, check for pair faults, and line quality.  Then test. If done right.
> 
> Digital signals don't work with loads.  His is working just not in every room.



Load coils!  Yeah, load coils do not apply.  Just check for the filter and see...  have fun with your dad helping you do that.  If you already had all the phone jacks working with one phone number, it means there's only one phone line in the house, I guess.


----------



## andrew123 (Jan 18, 2010)

AKlass said:


> I have Verizon DSL and for some reason the connection to verizon can only be made using the phone line in my office and not anywhere else in my house. Does anyone have the same problem or can explain why?



AKlass:

If you're modem works out of one jack in your house, I'll bet you a dollar it's because you have a pots splitter in your house. Ideally, the easy way to check this is to plug your modem into the only jack where it works, and test out the phone. If you don't hear the staticy noise of the modem then it's being filtered out.

What you can do, is go to your phone box, open it up and look for a device that has 3 'inputs'. One will be labeled LINE, that's the line coming in from the protector or demarcation point, the other will be labeled ATU-M, that's the line that's the 'DSL ONLY' signal (but you will hear dialtone on it) for the modem (it's effectively unfiltered). The other line is labeled PHONE, which is usually spliced into the remaining house wiring. If you want to change the jack which your ADSL modem runs on, you can use a toner to 'tone it out'. The idea being you plug the toner into the jack you want to use, take the toner want to your phone box, and find the line that's making the most noise. Now it helps to snip the end of the splice point of all your inside wiring and fan the wires out, and touch the tip of the toner to bare copper to make sure you have the right jack. Once you've found the right jack, simple take those wires, and swap them with the wires that are plugged into the ATU-M port on the pots splitter. (take the old wires from the ATU-M and splice them back into the rest of the inside wiring so you will have phone in your office.)

That being said, you should be able to get a dedicated DSL signal to any jack in the house.

Load Coils are used to shoot dialtone far away from remotes and CO's, there is a snow-balls chance in hell you're ever, EVER going to get DSL on a line with load coils, and those aren't installed inside a home, they are in remotes, CO's and sometimes SAC boxes.

Hope this helps.



***EDIT: The ATU-M label is sometimes also labeled (conveniently) MODEM  ****


----------



## andrew123 (Jan 18, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Yep, that is true Mussels.
> It also depends on how his house wired and what he asked the tech to do, too.
> 
> 
> ...



That's right, Load Coils are simply a way for Telco's to save money by not having to put a remote or SAC box in an area, you can shoot a dialtone much farther down a copper pair with 'em.


----------

